# Dakota's Kids Out in the Sun



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thought I would post some more photos I took of Dakota's kids at three days old. I'll probably have more here in a couple of days, as the family who reserved two of them was up today taking photos. (And she has an awesome camera.)

They will be a week tomorrow.

The new owners are calling this little girl Beatrice. Haven't decided what her registered name will be yet. She likes to stick her tongue out:



















The buckling still has no name. I have been calling him Tramp, but they will rename him I'm sure. H He will be a wether. He had some floppy ear issues the first couple of days:




























And last but certainly not least is Lady, the doe I am retaining. Her registered name will be Firelight Ranch Lady in the Water (hopefully.) I used to have a doeling I bought named Narf (like the creatures from that movie, Lady in the Water.) She died of poisoning when she escaped into our neighbor's yard (we have since reinforced the fencing.) So, I planned on naming a retained doeling in her honor. I LOVE her little petite face. She is super level and very angular and sharp looking. Very happy about this girl:




























(She actually isn't downhill, but there are lots of little dips in the pen and she is one of those kids who always wants to have her head down sniffing the ground when she frolics. That and she'd rather be in my lap then stand somewhere where I can take her photo. Lol.)










Everyone together:










I have bigger photos, but I shrink them for my website.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE....I love how the little roaned doe sticks out with her color


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

all darling!! and all so different.. very cute


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, flashy!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I love the movie Lady in the Water. That is a favorite. I think that is a cool name too. I love the one you are retaining! She is gorgeous and the pick of the litter if you ask me.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

LADY IS SO PERDY!!!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Those are some beautiful babies! Love little Lady


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....too cute... :thumb:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree that she is a pick of the litter...and sher is the most friendly.


----------

